# Bye I guess



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I'm not necessarily quitting driving as an Uber partner, although I have plans to retire as soon as I am leaving school since I still need to do this for income unless I manage to get an internship or other supplemental work.

I have already stopped riding for Uber since I only took 2 rides in the last month and don't see the point in using it anymore. I managed to tip a couple times and did get really good drivers but the recent flux of bad drivers coming in made me feel too dismayed to ever want to use it again. I had a Uber driver that barely spoke English, another that constantly made erroneous turns and almost got into an accident. I had to tell 1 driver to slow down, to which he didn't respond and kept swerving through traffic and braked really hard when he saw a cop...So yeah.

It was a big mistake for me to use my real name so I don't see the point in keeping this account any longer. I don't want Uber to jeopardize me if I say anything bad here and they find out. I originally came here to learn more about driving for Uber 

I guess I wasn't too popular with this community but so far, most of you have been good people and I appreciate all the help.

I sent my request to have this account deleted through email.

Anyways, good luck to you all and Uber on!


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

I hate to say it but You are not that important. No one cares, least of all Uber.


----------

